# another mystery like



## m_fumich (Apr 22, 2013)

..........


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 22, 2013)

It looks like a little kid's convertible- bolt the tank at the bottom of the seat tube for a girl, at the top for a boy.  And in a gender neutral color too!


----------



## m_fumich (Apr 22, 2013)

..........


----------



## m_fumich (Apr 22, 2013)

..........


----------



## bobsbikes (Apr 22, 2013)

*mystery*

looks like a AMF ROADMASTER CONVERTABLE TO ME


----------



## m_fumich (Apr 22, 2013)

..........


----------



## vincev (Apr 22, 2013)

If repaint,i would say $35


----------

